# How often should you play to improve?



## TheCaddie (Oct 24, 2014)

I have been playing golf for about 4 months now, and I am trying to play twice a month if I can.

I am 27, so started late, and I am playing around 40 over relatively consistently now. I feel like I am not a million miles away from knocking that down quite a bit and it's mostly due to game management. i.e I am Bogey / double bogeying most holes and then will capitulate on maybe two holes with 9s or 10s!!! Obv these two bad holes will cripple my game and my score.

I wanted to see if you guys had any advice for how much I should be playing to try and get rid of these errors. I feel like 2 times a month isn't quite enough, but I am struggling to be able to commit to more time.

Advice on best ways of playing and improving and also how some of you gents play more even with busy schedules would be massively appreciated!


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 24, 2014)

Understanding other half helps :rofl:


----------



## guest100718 (Oct 24, 2014)

I play early in the on Sat and Sun, That way I am home before there is much going on.


----------



## Spear-Chucker (Oct 24, 2014)

Think you can make slow progress by playing once a week but throwing a practice session in with this will help loads. Twice a month ain't enough in my view FWIW.

I struggle with time sometimes but sneak out at lunchtimes for a a few shots at a nearby range or stop on the way home. Only talking 30-50 balls here not breaking down the swing. Only use a couple of clubs and spend most of the time hitting wedges and woods as mid irons won't make or break a score. Always play holes in my imagination as this keeps you focussed and stops the old trap of just hitting without a plan. Good old living room carpet for putting (10 mins a couple of times a week) and all is well.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 24, 2014)

Hard to say, over the winter i play once a week and at time play well. But improvement wise i would say at least a couple of times a week. 

i was a late starter myself and didn't pick up a club until i was over 40. we moved back to Inverness and i had to work from doing consultancy work, which left me time to play during the week. I got in a roll up at a club and played Monday, Wednesday and Friday, not at all at weekends. in the first year (April to Oct) i went from 24 to 12 only playing in the mid week stableford. Took a normal 9 to 5 job the next year and just played at the weekend with the odd evening during the week.

I would say more than 2 twice a month


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 24, 2014)

Buy these and chip at home either indoors or outside. They won't break anything so fire away.  Can massively help your short game.  


This way you can practice every day of you wish.  Chip into an unturned brolly.

http://www.elitelakeballs.co.uk/pga....html?osCsid=161f23ae98f9c5f2ff442933c9165391


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 24, 2014)

TheCaddie said:



			I have been playing golf for about 4 months now, and I am trying to play twice a month if I can.

I am 27, so started late, and I am playing around 40 over relatively consistently now. I feel like I am not a million miles away from knocking that down quite a bit and it's mostly due to game management. i.e I am Bogey / double bogeying most holes and then will capitulate on maybe two holes with 9s or 10s!!! Obv these two bad holes will cripple my game and my score.

I wanted to see if you guys had any advice for how much I should be playing to try and get rid of these errors. I feel like 2 times a month isn't quite enough, but I am struggling to be able to commit to more time.

Advice on best ways of playing and improving and also how some of you gents play more even with busy schedules would be massively appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

Everyone is different and will improve at different rates so I wouldn't worry too much. Have you had any lessons? Winter is the ideal time to get a few and maybe use the range to work on the drills the pro will give you, especially a short game lesson. If you can start chipping and putting well and getting out of bunkers first time, these will all make a big difference to your scores very quickly

When I started, I treated the course as a par 90 and every hole as a par 5. I found it made it easier and what I gained with a par on a short par 3, I could afford to give up on the longer holes and it took the pressure off. The secret is to reduce these horror scores and you need to look at what causes them (out of bounds off the tee etc) and learn to course manage and get the ball in play and on the short grass as quickly as you can.

I hope you start to see an improvement soon. In an ideal world there's nothing that helps more than playing regularly and so if you can play more than twice a month that will help, especially if you don't fancy lessons. Don't worry too much about scores over the winter as greens get slow and bobbly, courses play longer and conditions are rarely ideal. Keep working hard (especially the short game) and hit the ground running in the Spring and I'm sure your scores will tumble


----------



## CMAC (Oct 24, 2014)

TheCaddie said:



			I have been playing golf for about 4 months now, and I am trying to play twice a month if I can.

I am 27, so started late, and I am playing around 40 over relatively consistently now. I feel like I am not a million miles away from knocking that down quite a bit and it's mostly due to game management. i.e I am Bogey / double bogeying most holes and then will capitulate on maybe two holes with 9s or 10s!!! Obv these two bad holes will cripple my game and my score.

I wanted to see if you guys had any advice for how much I should be playing to try and get rid of these errors. *I feel like 2 times a month isn't quite enough, but I am struggling to be able to commit to more time.*

Advice on best ways of playing and improving and also how some of you gents play more even with busy schedules would be massively appreciated!
		
Click to expand...

at your stage I would agree, twice a month isnt enough, but its not how often you practice but how good the practice is i.e a player practicing everyday but with massive alignment problems will only stay the same or worse.

If you can get to a range at night once a week for solid structured practice with 100 balls on top of your twice a month playing you will def improve. after that you'll peak until you get more regular course time imo


----------



## woody69 (Oct 24, 2014)

Unless you have bundles and bundles of natural ability, twice a month is no where near enough to improve. You may get a little better purely because you are playing a bit, but most of the time you'll go back to being 40 odd shots over. One thing you could do though if you really struggle to play more than once a fortnight is to have a lesson instead. At least then you'll know what you are doing wrong and can start to put some of the principals into practice. There is no point in only playing a couple of times a month but consistently doing the wrong things. Have a few iron lessons or short game sessions so when you start applying that to your rounds things will hopefully improve a little quicker.

To improve I would say you need to be practicing well or playing at least twice a week (or more). Once a week will be enough to stay the same or have a gradual improvement over a long time, but once a fortnight is going to take even longer. Like I say though, everyone is different and you could have lots of untapped potential. The key is to practice right.


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks all.

I am learning to drive at the moment (late starter with that regards as well), so once that is done, I am investing in lessons immediately.

I feel a little limited because I am playing with friends at the moment, so it also depends on their diaries, so sometimes I am waiting 2 or 3 weeks to find a playing partner. Again, when I can drive, I am tempted to go around alone on the course, but not sure I will enjoy that. I've always been a team sports man prior to that, but I guess if I want to improve that might be a useful way of not having to wait pro-longed periods.

We are looking to buy, out of London, early next year and I will join a club once I am settled. For the time being Richmond Park Golf Club serves a very good purpose and is just round the corner. 

Homer, fortunately I don't feel too much pressure at playing 40 or so over... even though technically that isn't a handicap, I just see that figure and want to knock 10 shots off a round!!! 

Finally, foam balls would be good, but we live in London and no garden / wooden floors! Early next year I am ensuring we buy somewhere with some a good garden to chip in!


----------



## rksquire (Oct 24, 2014)

As much as possible.  I found when I started that the bigger the space between playing the more, achieving any level of consistency with grip, set up, swing, putting etc. proved impossible.

For example, if I played 18 holes, and found myself hitting lots of fat shots, by the end of the 18 I'd found a way to deal with this and left full of confidence that when I would play again (2-3 weeks later) I'd put that correction into play and everything would be okay.  It wasn't; something else would be off.  Of course, in the meantime I'd read & watched lots of stuff so when I went to play again I just thought it would all magically come together.

My biggest improvement came this spring when I ditched the range and spent 30mins - 1hr on the course 3-4 nights a week and played at the weekend.  The course wasn't busy that early in the year, for the first few weeks I just used a PW, 7i & a 5i (hitting approx. 5 balls each time; if someone came up behind I traversed the course to a quieter hole etc.) with a marked improvement at the weekends - I was spending less time thinking about grip, head, hips, rotation, weight etc. as I knew if the ball was in the fairway I could hit it. The course got busier in the evenings so then I played approx. 1 and a half times a week (18 at weekend, 1hr once a week on the course, but playing holes properly). With the weather change, I only play 1 time a week now.  If I was you I wouldn't worry about hybrids and wood for approach play.

I still go to the range (rarely now), but use the grass area and my own tees.
If you want to improve more quickly you'll have to play more; if you can only play every 2 weeks you will improve, but you might have to accept it's a slow & gradual process.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 24, 2014)

I would say 10-20 minutes a day putting on the carpet maybe 3 times a week helps during winter, just work on hitting the middle of the club and alignment, don't bother with speed control etc.

For the swing 5-10 mins in a mirror a night works wonders, on top of that just get some lessons and practice when you can. Some of the most effective drills can be done at home without a club from my experience.

When you play go for a few holes (up to 9 if you have some time) and work on playing golf (ie not thinking about HOW to swing, just play with what you have). 

Then with all of that playing twice a month is more than fine, even if one is a competition!

EDIT: BTW check this if you don't have a game plan

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?51871-Trying-to-break-100-The-3-Goals-Method


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 24, 2014)

Very very useful link!!! Seems like a nice logical way to approach things.... I need to remember that next time I play. Fairway, 150, Green.



ScienceBoy said:



			I would say 10-20 minutes a day putting on the carpet maybe 3 times a week helps during winter, just work on hitting the middle of the club and alignment, don't bother with speed control etc.

For the swing 5-10 mins in a mirror a night works wonders, on top of that just get some lessons and practice when you can. Some of the most effective drills can be done at home without a club from my experience.

When you play go for a few holes (up to 9 if you have some time) and work on playing golf (ie not thinking about HOW to swing, just play with what you have). 

Then with all of that playing twice a month is more than fine, even if one is a competition!

EDIT: BTW check this if you don't have a game plan

http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?51871-Trying-to-break-100-The-3-Goals-Method

Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2014)

As often as is needed


----------



## duncan mackie (Oct 24, 2014)

always interesting to read these threads; personally I think you need to separate out key elements such as 'learn' and 'practice', 'scoring' and 'ball striking'.

the reason for this is that simply through doing more you get to do what you are already doing more effectively - that's not learning, it will reduce your scoring as a beginner but you will plateau at some point.

at the huge risk of stirring a large pot.........

learning how to hit the ball properly (a basic set of fundamentals and a swing) shouldn't take more than 1 weekend at a range with access to a good pro over the period -  for someone reasonably sporty/fit at your age. 2 hours a week for a month with quick refresher sessions with the pro to check you aren't slipping (generally for physically developed men this takes the form of strengthening grip and added right hand as you strive to 'hit it' further) and you should be good to go at a basic level (let's call it an 18 handicap for ball striking).

putting requires the right putter for you, an understanding of the basics and, from that point, hard work. the good news is that you can be a great putter in club golfer terms pretty easily because most people never approach putting properly; have never had any professional guidance but buy lots of putters as the primary way to improve their results......? when you take 36 shots or less from the fringe of the green or on it, you've got your 18 handicap at putting.

then there's the 'in between bit' - let's call it the short game and define it as anything less than a full shot but you haven't got to the fringe to use your putter. For most it's about 70yds and less. Developing a few stock shots to deal with this using a selected few of your lofted clubs is great fun to both practice and execute. if you learned the basics of a swing well you won't have any difficulty here; you may positively shine very quickly. If you didn't you will have contact and timing issues as soon as you are using less than 'your full swing' and will hate such shots. consistently landing the ball within a 20% circle (10yds for a 50yd shot) with a consistent trajectory is probably representative of an 18 handicap. for many golfers it's in this area that their handicap is truly reflective - if you can get down in 3 shots most of the time from within 50 yds of the green then your scoring will plummet :thup:

having all these capabilities won't in itself enable you to get round in about 90; you will then need to learn the really interesting bit which is how to best use your skills in any given situation on the course!  but without such basics you could be playing 4 times month and never break 100 (if you are enjoying yourself this isn't an issue!).


----------



## TheCaddie (Oct 24, 2014)

I am enjoying myself so there has been no issue there. In fact, I love it!, but very conscious that I was to step up to the next level and break 100!!!

Some great views so far. Thank you everyone.


----------



## Ectolani (Nov 5, 2014)

It sounds like you're in a very similar boat to me, so I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread!

I'm also 27 and have been playing for the last 5 months. Also getting driving lessons so finding it difficult to get to practice without a car!

However I've been so keen to learn that I've been lugging my clubs back and forth to courses/the range just using the bus and/or walking quite a lot!

During the summer when I first started, I was basically just going to the nearby 9 hole course and playing roughly once a week. I also had some really old clubs that just didn't feel right. Given that I'm 6 ft 5 I was constantly hunching over. So I decided in September that I was going to invest in some new clubs and some lessons. I went to my local AG store and although my swing was completely erratic, I was fit with Ping's static measurements chart so that I ended up getting a set with an inch longer shaft and 3 degrees upright lie. I feel these have definitely given me more confidence over the ball and I feel at a much more natural stance now.

However I would say it's the lessons that are the real reason I feel improvement at the moment and I'd fully recommend getting some. I invested in a block of 4 and have been taking them since the beginning of October. In the last 5 weeks I've had 3 lessons, been to the range on average once a week and also had a couple of rounds at local courses despite the failing weather!

Previously I read loads of magazine articles and tips but I was all over the place and felt so disjointed concentrating on every little thing doing that. Having a coach has been invaluable for helping to form the swing basics, set up, grip etc. and is also tailored to me. If you can get video analysis as well, I've found that has been superb to watch what I'm doing right/wrong.

I still feel I have a long way to go, and I could probably practice more as well but like you and others have mentioned there are so many constraints! (no car, no back garden, wooden floors, short ceilings, *understandable other half * )

I've only ever played 2 18 hole rounds in my life (my first back in the summer where I shot 122 - a cool 50 over par!!  and then once 5 weeks ago where I shot 103) so it's difficult to judge where I am in terms of full game improvement. As I'm yet to have any short game/putting lessons I'm taking everything on the course with a pinch of salt, but in terms of my swing I feel like I'm definitely making a big improvement.

Thanks to all the replies so far, some good food for thought


----------



## TheCaddie (Nov 5, 2014)

Sounds like you are in an identical situation to me, although I hav just passed my driving exam with the view to now get golf lessons. In the mean time I have posted a couple of vids in Ask the Experts which has been hugely helpful for me. I am playing Sunday so I can't wait to see if I can knock some of these silly shots off my score! Grip and posture have been my two big focuses with the grip having made a massive difference at the range....



Ectolani said:



			It sounds like you're in a very similar boat to me, so I'm glad I stumbled upon this thread!

I'm also 27 and have been playing for the last 5 months. Also getting driving lessons so finding it difficult to get to practice without a car!

However I've been so keen to learn that I've been lugging my clubs back and forth to courses/the range just using the bus and/or walking quite a lot!

During the summer when I first started, I was basically just going to the nearby 9 hole course and playing roughly once a week. I also had some really old clubs that just didn't feel right. Given that I'm 6 ft 5 I was constantly hunching over. So I decided in September that I was going to invest in some new clubs and some lessons. I went to my local AG store and although my swing was completely erratic, I was fit with Ping's static measurements chart so that I ended up getting a set with an inch longer shaft and 3 degrees upright lie. I feel these have definitely given me more confidence over the ball and I feel at a much more natural stance now.

However I would say it's the lessons that are the real reason I feel improvement at the moment and I'd fully recommend getting some. I invested in a block of 4 and have been taking them since the beginning of October. In the last 5 weeks I've had 3 lessons, been to the range on average once a week and also had a couple of rounds at local courses despite the failing weather!

Previously I read loads of magazine articles and tips but I was all over the place and felt so disjointed concentrating on every little thing doing that. Having a coach has been invaluable for helping to form the swing basics, set up, grip etc. and is also tailored to me. If you can get video analysis as well, I've found that has been superb to watch what I'm doing right/wrong.

I still feel I have a long way to go, and I could probably practice more as well but like you and others have mentioned there are so many constraints! (no car, no back garden, wooden floors, short ceilings, *understandable other half * )

I've only ever played 2 18 hole rounds in my life (my first back in the summer where I shot 122 - a cool 50 over par!!  and then once 5 weeks ago where I shot 103) so it's difficult to judge where I am in terms of full game improvement. As I'm yet to have any short game/putting lessons I'm taking everything on the course with a pinch of salt, but in terms of my swing I feel like I'm definitely making a big improvement.

Thanks to all the replies so far, some good food for thought 

Click to expand...


----------



## Ectolani (Nov 5, 2014)

Congrats on passing the driving test! That should be a big help!

Yeah I agree, just a few minor tweaks in the set up and grip have really got the ball rolling so I guess it's now just all about practice, practice, practice!

Good luck on Sunday! It'll be interesting to hear how things are developing.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 5, 2014)

TheCaddie said:



			I am playing Sunday so I can't wait to see if I can knock some of these silly shots off my score! Grip and posture have been my two big focuses with the grip having made a massive difference at the range....
		
Click to expand...

Remember GASP

Grip
Aim
Stance
Posture

That is a pretty good pre shot routine right there. I actually pick my target (6 foot infront of the ball to a target in the distance) before my grip then grip the club with it laid on the ground at the intended lie angle. Then I line up along my aim path.

Let us know how the 3 Goal Method works for you. 

Most importantly stay relaxed and loose, tension is the killer of a good swing.


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 5, 2014)

Use youtube to find some good videos on posture and stance and learn the basics of how to actually address the ball. This is easy to do Infront a big mirror and make sure what you see in the mirror is the same as the video. Learn that then start looking at the takeaway and again do this slow time and learn by looking in the mirror. You would be amazed that just by learning to address the ball and take the club away correctly will help your swing become more consistent. Gets putting mat too as I bet you could shave 10 shots off a end just by learning to putt better. You can do all this without even the house.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Nov 5, 2014)

MadAdey said:



			You can do all this without even the house.
		
Click to expand...

I think he meant LEAVING the house, Mr Adey is 100% correct here. Practice at home , just 5-10 mins a night can work wonders.

Playing every other week is no problem if that is all you can fit in. Just practice where you have time and space.

I liked the look of those floppy balls, bashing those in the home sounds a great idea!


----------



## MadAdey (Nov 5, 2014)

ScienceBoy said:



			I liked the look of those floppy balls, bashing those in the home sounds a great idea!
		
Click to expand...

what you like to do in your house is your business and I do not need to read about I it on here. But I've heard a rumors that Viagra can help with those problems.......


----------



## Evesdad (Nov 5, 2014)

One thing that has really helped my swing settle down this year is practicing at home. I'm quite lucky in that I can do a full swing upto a 5 iron in the conservatory. Just swinging away while waiting for the kettle etc has really helped. Hank Haney had a piece recently where he said doing a 100 swings a day will have a huge impact on results. No ball required. I just concentrate on back swing and impact. I like to hear the club off the rug at impact. Chipping in the garden at a washing basket or something is another good one. I've had more chip ins than my hcp would suggest. 

My better half hates it though! Quite happy for me to play Saturday mornings as I'm home just after lunch so nothing missed as both our girls have swimming lessons. Also in the summer I can get out for 9/18 holes mid week after the kids are ready for bed. Luckily my work hours have changed so have 2 afternoons off so I use one to get 9 holes in or a practice session at the course. Throw in the odd trip to the range of an evening.


----------

